# I saw this goat on Craigslist...I don't know a lot about udders, but I think this is



## Skybison

It just looks so...floppy? Droopy? I don't know.


----------



## Skybison

Sorry, it looks like it cut my title off.


----------



## Talron

Poor gal doesn't have very good support


----------



## Emzi00

_*Run.*_ Very weak attachments, needs more height and width in the escutcheon, looks to lack in the fore, very very very pendelous.


----------



## goathiker

I'd say that goat only has this one more milking season in her and that udder is going to fail completely.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Poor gal


----------



## happybleats

I agree...poor girl ..


----------



## VincekFarm

Wow... I would almost say mastitis it's so awkwardly shaped. Geez. I hope they're selling her as pet quality only? Not brood doe...


----------



## NyGoatMom

I would say for meat...since she should NOT be bred!


----------



## Skybison

They are selling her for dairy. She's $300. 

She just doesn't have good attachments, I guess? I hope its not painful.


----------



## Emzi00

That's a bit of an understatement... very very weak attachments. I hope it's not painful too. She really shouldn't be bred anymore, it won't hold up and you don't want that passed on. Poor girl.


----------



## toth boer goats

Terrible.


----------



## Dayna

I hesitate to ask but what happens exactly when an udder "fails"?


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Those teats don't look easy to grab a hold of either, though that is one of the least of the concerns with that udder.


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Good grief! The poor thing looks terrible!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats

If an udder becomes too weak like that , does it have to be cut off? Or do you leave it to dry up?


----------



## Dayna

canyontrailgoats said:


> If an udder becomes too weak like that , does it have to be cut off? Or do you leave it to dry up?


Thats what i was wondering? What does "fail" mean? Can you cut an udder off like a mastectomy in a human?


----------



## Skybison

That doesn't sound like it'd be very easy.


----------



## lottsagoats1

Yes, you can do a very expensive and risky mastectomy.

I would bet that an udder with little support would be painful if the doe had to move faster than a slow walk. I know it is for me!

I bet those people think because that udder is so huge, that she is a supendous milk and worth her weight in gold. 

Another kidding and she will be producing "dragon milk" (as in draggin', draggin' on the ground!) An udder like that will be hard to milk, hard for the new born kids to find easily, hard to keep clean and disease free and keep from being injured. Poor girl.


----------



## Dayna

Can they make her a bra?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What I'm seeing is pretty weak rear attachments, and most likely no support or length of the fore, so her udder goes back out behind her, and the weight of the udder is pulling on the attachments.
Is she being milked twice a day? Or just once? 
I really doubt her udder is going to "fail" from weak attachments, I don't think the attachments are going to get much looser, or have her udder dragging on the ground.

Is she worth $300, not really, but her udder isn't the worst thing in the world. There could be a few reasons it's like that, rather than being straight up a genetic fail.

I personally wouldn't have her in _my_ herd, but I'm not in the business to have to correct any udders. 
But that doesn't mean I haven't had bad udders in the herd before. Her's is not the worst I've seen.


----------



## Skybison

Dayna said:


> Can they make her a bra?


That does seems like a good solution to udders with bad support.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

what does fail udders mean?


----------



## rachelseden

This is what she needs : udder support from Hoegger Supply Co.


----------



## chloes

I've seen worse too. But hers looks like it might just fall right off.


----------



## Udderly_Obsessed

Oh my god $300??? Don't even think about it, unless you want her as a very expensive pet! And ouch it looks uncomfortable... ):
Sugar Brook farm/nigerians


----------

